# For Sale



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
I will let them go for $1 each or five for $4.
This is an opportunity for the driver to really show off their 'professional' skills, or 'expert navigation', or prove once and for all that you are a 'great conversationalist'. All of these badges are virtually unused, in mint uncirculated condition, and can be displayed on a resume - or tombstone. 
Free shipping and handling.

BUT WAIT ... if you act NOW, we will include a free (refurbished and slightly used) professional grade barf bag.
Act now. Operators are waiting.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I will take the Cool Car, I need it since I drive a honda fit and never get that one.

Will you take a trade? I can give you .05 from my rating in exchange?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I will take the Cool Car, I need it since I drive a honda fit and never get that one.
> 
> Will you take a trade? I can give you .05 from my rating in exchange?


That is the rarest one I have. I don't have a very cool car either, I guess (an '03 Toyota Avalon) so, sorry, I have to stick to my price.
Interesting that 'navigation' is my most common complaint, LoL. That and 'professionalism'.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

The BEST & funniest topic I have seen here!!!

I have 72 unused badges in mint condition, wanna start a business adventure partner?

Proud to say ZERO badges for "Great Amenities"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> The BEST & funniest topic I have seen here!!!
> I have 72 unused badges in mint condition, wanna start a business adventure partner?
> Proud to say ZERO badges for "Great Amenities"


No to the partnership. Too many hit the market at once and the value will go down.
I learned that lesson from Uber.

And, yea, zero badges for 'great music' for me.
I guess some people don't like Rush Limbaugh and Michael Savage.
And, why did they take Dr. Laura off the air?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge. 

If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge.
> 
> If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


Alas, amenities is not what my 15 yr old Toyota with cracked leather seats is known for.
It does have a great cassette player in it though. No eight track.
But the driver is charming and entertaining - and kinda cute.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Wait people actually leave notes? I guess I need to step up my game. 310 trips and only 12 badges.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> 
> I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
> ...


How TF do you get an entertaining driver badge? Please share your entertainment strategy! 



Jtdub said:


> Wait people actually leave notes? I guess I need to step up my game. 310 trips and only 12 badges.


Don't stress, a lot of the notes people got before badges were a thing. I miss getting as many notes now that people just give badges.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge.
> 
> If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


Cableguynoe, such a rare gem will have to be delivered in person!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I too need the cool car badge.

People love the hell out of my van (the international Chinese students googled Optimus Prime to tell me that's what they were calling it) but nobody has given me the cool car badge yet. The drummer for a well known Nashville musician told me it was his dream car. Guess nobody wants to put it in ink that a van is cool.

I'm still in awe of my cool tunes badges. I figured I'd never get those. Funnily enough got my 1st one after I forgot to turn Limbaugh off after the pax loaded up one day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> How TF do you get an entertaining driver badge? Please share your entertainment strategy!
> .


Well, it kind of goes hand in hand with 'great conversationalist'. 
I am good looking, intelligent, well educated. Truly a charming person. Well loved by all who know me, and most wish they could BE me.
Mostly tho ... I am humble and shy. (Just more endearing qualities).

Uber is lucky to have me.
Hell, humanity is lucky to have me.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Well, it kind of goes hand in hand with 'great conversationalist'.
> I am good looking, intelligent, well educated. Truly a charming person. Well loved by all who know me, and most wish they could BE me.
> Mostly tho ... I am humble and shy. (Just more endearing qualities).
> 
> ...


I see what you did there!!!
Very entertaining haha


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax often tell me that I'm funny.

My wife says Don't let it go to your head, looks aren't everything.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Pax often tell me that I'm funny.
> 
> My wife says Don't let it go to your head, looks aren't everything.


Pax tell me I remind them of their school Principal when I tell them to "please behave yourself in the vehicle or there will be consequences"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

While I will not part with all my cool car badges, for the right price I can give up one or two. 
Listing will be up in EBay later today. 
Bidding will start at $14.99 or buy it now for $80.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 154653
> 
> 
> While I will not part with all my cool car badges, for the right price I can give up one or two.
> ...


No one would believe me in my white Prius


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Pax tell me I remind them of their school Principal when I tell them to "please behave yourself in the vehicle or there will be consequences"


I usually just turn slightly and look at them, with, that look. You know. That look, and quietly say "Don't make me stop this car".
Freezes them. (or they laugh at me, one or the other)



Uber Crack said:


> I see what you did there!!!
> Very entertaining haha


See? Right?
Now wouldn't you give up a badge for that routine?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a couple of Above and Beyonds...

That I might be willing to trade...

Butt...I see you have 4 already...

I too am jealous of the Entertaining one...

I have special lights and tell jokes...

Butt...never go one of those yet...

What do you have...

An old song and dance routine...?

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Earning an entertaining driver badge this week... Challenge accepted!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I guess I'll keep hunting the cool car badge. 

I did get a comment that I was the coolest Uber driver ever now I just wish they had added I had the coolest van ever.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Earning an entertaining driver badge this week... Challenge accepted!


Begging doesn't count.


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I will take the Cool Car, I need it since I drive a honda fit and never get that one.
> 
> Will you take a trade? I can give you .05 from my rating in exchange?


I drive a 2013 Nissan Versa that looks and performs like a turtle, it is some kind of brownish... goldish... color with maybe a hint of green. I have managed three merit badges for "cool car"... wth are these people used to a 1974 Vega?


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SKuber said:


> I drive a 2013 Nissan Versa that looks and performs like a turtle, it is some kind of brownish... goldish... color with maybe a hint of green. I have managed three merit badges for "cool car"... wth are these people used to a 1974 Vega?


Just to temporarily hijack this thread because I can't resist...the Vega was like a Bentley compared to American Motors Triple Crown Losers - Gremlin, Hornet, and the Pacer.


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Just to temporarily hijack this thread because I can't resist...the Vega was like a Bentley compared to American Motors Triple Crown Losers - Gremlin, Hornet, and the Pacer.


Maybe. My first car in 1980 was a more than slightly used '75 Vega. Burned less oil per mile then my buddy's pinto so that was good.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Used to have a vette ... a Chevy Chevette.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Begging doesn't count.


Is hinting OK?  Not begging.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge.
> 
> If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


I'll give you double what he's trying to pay!!!! $100, for an amenities badge!!!!! .....

I'll pay for you a RT first class tix to deliver it......

But wait....there's more.......

I'll even throw in a free timeshare


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Have an abundance and will sell for 100 per badge


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm just going to copy this one .... and sell it for $49.95


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm really disappointed you won't trade for part of my rating. So many drivers value high ratings...

Tell you what, I'll up my offer to .20 of my rating for the cool car. Deal? And, as a bonus, I'll throw in the next five 20 minute pings I get.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Before ^^^^








After ^^^^


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

YEA ...
I knew you could do it. 
I knew you could be entertaining.
A little slight of hand? A couple of g rated jokes? 
Sometimes I will flash them a hairy man-breast ... now THATS entertainment.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> YEA ...
> I knew you could do it.
> I knew you could be entertaining.
> A little slight of hand? A couple of g rated jokes?
> Sometimes I will flash them a hairy man-breast ... now THATS entertainment.


I brought my A game 
Then I mentioned the word badges and most entertaining driver a few times for subliminal messaging... 

Hairy man boobs are all fun and games until they get gnarled up with lube 



Uber Crack said:


> I brought my A game
> Then I mentioned the word badges and most entertaining driver a few times for subliminal messaging...





UberBastid said:


> YEA ...
> I knew you could do it.
> I knew you could be entertaining.
> A little slight of hand? A couple of g rated jokes?
> Sometimes I will flash them a hairy man-breast ... now THATS entertainment.


I never grate my jokes


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> YEA ...
> I knew you could do it.
> I knew you could be entertaining.
> A little slight of hand? A couple of g rated jokes?
> Sometimes I will flash them a hairy man-breast ... now THATS entertainment.


All my girl monkeys...

Have hairy boobs...8>)

Don't knock it till you've tried it...

They were all a bit more randy...

So count me in for hairy boobs...8O

Rakos


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Does anyone have a complete set? It doesn't have any value without the complete set.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Flier5425 said:


> Does anyone have a complete set? It doesn't have any value without the complete set.


What...boobs???

They usually come in sets...

Butt...there ARE exceptions...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Does anyone have a complete set? It doesn't have any value without the complete set.


Sorry, I am missing the most wanted, most valued badge (Great Amenities). No plans on getting one though lolz.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I see you are missing an "Awesome Music" badge to complete you collection.

Willing to sell cheap to an enthusiastic buyer.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Does anyone have a complete set? It doesn't have any value without the complete set.


Oh for shits sakes I will never get cool car 



Johnydoo said:


> Sorry, I am missing the most wanted, most valued badge (Great Amenities). No plans on getting one though lolz.


I'm gonna sneak some candy into your back seat pouches... Those huge lollipops from Disneyland... Watch out!


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> I guess I'll keep hunting the cool car badge.
> 
> I did get a comment that I was the coolest Uber driver ever now I just wish they had added I had the coolest van ever.


I would dispose of mine however I need it to complete my set. Too valuable to just give it up. Still don't know why I received it. Have been told on many occasions I drive an old man's car.

Time to ruin all the badge values. Have a "friend" order a ride that you accept. Do a minimum ride and have them give you the badge needed! Sorry to kill the black market badge pricing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Does anyone have a complete set? It doesn't have any value without the complete set.


There is only one driver who has ever accomplished this enormous task.
There will probably ever only be one.
No other driver will ever accomplish what this one driver has.

You don't want to hear it. But it's the truth. He was the first and best driver ever. The rest of us will never reach his glory

Click below if you dare. Some have gone blind after seeing such a glorious driver.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> There is only one driver who has ever accomplished this enormous task.
> There will probably ever only be one.
> No other driver will ever accomplish what this one driver has.
> 
> ...


Ha...now there's your legend...

One day they will pine...

For the likes of him...

Go figure...

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I see you are missing an "Awesome Music" badge to complete you collection.
> 
> Willing to sell cheap to an enthusiastic buyer.


And, really, I don't know why.
I have a pocket sized AM radio that hangs offa da rear view mirror, turned up loud to Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Sean Hannity, Michael Medved, Michael Savage, Ben Shapiro, Larry Gaiters, Mark Levin, Steven Crowder and many others depending on time of day.

Oh wait, I know why ... its because technically, its not music. 
But, they ARE awesome.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I'm really disappointed you won't trade for part of my rating. So many drivers value high ratings...
> 
> Tell you what, I'll up my offer to .20 of my rating for the cool car. Deal? And, as a bonus, I'll throw in the next five 20 minute pings I get.


I have a couple of cool car badges. I will sell you one but I want the long ping plus the acceptance warning notice thrown in


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> There is only one driver who has ever accomplished this enormous task.
> There will probably ever only be one.
> No other driver will ever accomplish what this one driver has.
> 
> ...


He was deactivated for professionalism complaints


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> 
> I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
> ...


Me too isn't this exciting!!!!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> I have a couple of cool car badges. I will sell you one but I want the long ping plus the acceptance warning notice thrown in[/QUOTE
> 
> That blue line takes you the longest acceptable route to the final destination. You should know your market and disregard the Uber navigation map when it gives a ******ed route and take the pax the best possible route. That's how you get them and a 5 star plus tip





SaintCl89 said:


> How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> No to the partnership. Too many hit the market at once and the value will go down.
> I learned that lesson from Uber.
> 
> And, yea, zero badges for 'great music' for me.
> ...


Throw in a Taxi Medallion and its a Deal !



Jtdub said:


> Wait people actually leave notes? I guess I need to step up my game. 310 trips and only 12 badges.


Notes were around before their illegitimate step brother badges was conceived !


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone here buy wholesale ?


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Does anyone here buy wholesale ?


Nah I get a new supply daily. I think a few are on back order though. Been waiting months on a few.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


I don't care about Uber crap anymore,I work once a week maybe two,I work mainly for another rideshare,PACs on Uber can give what they I want I don't care anymore.Just like the forums members can put me on their ignore list.If I am not liked bad luck.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

UBER is just like Day care WTF


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Buckpasser said:


> UBER is just like Day care WTF


Yep and a Dating service when needed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buckpasser said:


> UBER is just like Day care WTF


No gold or silver star for you !
You did not color between the lines !


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> No gold or silver star for you !
> You did not color between the lines !


Heartbroken


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Does anyone here buy wholesale ?


Son of a...
Awesome achievement, wow 
Kiss up haha Jk 



SaintCl89 said:


> How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


Well sometimes the blue line is wrong and then we have to do some fancy shit. Also sometimes we have to go around crack dealing streets or we know short cuts through a garage, or detours due to road work that's not on the nav apps or roads closed for events, or the golden one atm we know is a block away, or the discrete back entrance into that showgirls venue... The blue line ain't king. Frankly I should have more than one stinking nav badge because of my fiery hoops. Ungrateful paxholes!!!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Son of a...
> Awesome achievement, wow
> Kiss up haha Jk
> 
> Well sometimes the blue line is wrong and then we have to do some fancy shit. Also sometimes we have to go around crack dealing streets or we know short cuts through a garage, or detours due to road work that's not on the nav apps or roads closed for events, or the golden one atm we know is a block away, or the discrete back entrance into that showgirls venue... The blue line ain't king. Frankly I should have more than one stinking nav badge because of my fiery hoops. Ungrateful paxholes!!!


And how many reports of dangerous driving and unprofessional reports u get a week.By saving a paxs a dollar,while rattling their stomachs to sickness,kamikaze style missing pot holes,cats,dogs,possums and so on lol?Is it worthwhile?


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Kiss up haha Jk


Never. Seriously.. Do open doors only for disabled. Dont like smth - telling pax right away. Especially when they seat cross legged that I can see/feel their bottom of shoe. Hate it.. Asking to keep feet on the floor mat right away. Some pax dont like it. But well either keep it down or get another ride. Simple as that.

In other words - no massage as Petros does : )


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Never. Seriously.. Do open doors only for disabled. Dont like smth - telling pax right away. Especially when they seat cross legged that I can see/feel their bottom of shoe. Hate it.. Asking to keep feet on the floor mat right away. Some pax dont like it. But well either keep it down or get another ride. Simple as that.
> 
> In other words - no massage as Petros does : )


Speedie at its best lol,I can't do that anymore I'm on a lease and my driving habits logged electronically lol,good brotha


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Speedie at its best lol,I can't do that anymore I'm on a lease and my driving habits logged electronically lol,good brotha


Not quite.. Not a Speedy Gonzales.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Not quite.. Not a Speedy Gonzales.


What I mean about a speedie is not speeding but gentle rugged driving ,using your vehicle's as a motor sport rally gear changing.Highly revs to end and bottom end type of revs,rev the engine to its limits and down change and upchange necessary to pull hard it's all lol


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> What I mean about a speedie is not speeding but gentle rugged driving ,using your vehicle's as a motor sport rally gear changing.Highly revs to end and bottom end type of revs,rev the engine to its limits and down change and upchange necessary to pull hard it's all lol


Cool..Got it


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Cool..Got it


My car has trip tronick transmission,and those reports from Uber on driving are inaccurate,just to let u know.The phones sensors are not accurately measured,I have a special OBD connected and believe me my fuel goes quick when I drive like an idiot my friend

Try this if you have a trip tronick transmission and put it in sports mode,watch the fuel and car fly,lol .don't be an idiot like me though lol


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

I too seek the great amenities badge, i thinj ill never ever get that one


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

M


george manousaridis said:


> My car has trip tronick transmission,and those reports from Uber on driving are inaccurate,just to let u know.The phones sensors are not accurately measured,I have a special OBD connected and believe me my fuel goes quick when I drive like an idiot my friend
> 
> Try this if you have a trip tronick transmission and put it in sports mode,watch the fuel and car fly,lol .don't be an idiot like me though lol


Yes vehicle is a 5g wifi machine and I'm tracked so badly I can't break any laws and my insurance s I don't risk I'll show



Soullust said:


> I too seek the great amenities badge, i thinj ill never ever get that one


Don't worry about those badges just be yourself,and don't try they will come


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Soullust said:


> I too seek the great amenities badge, i thinj ill never ever get that one


Offer a phone charger before the trip



george manousaridis said:


> Don't worry about those badges just be yourself,and don't try they will come


100% agree. @ 1st - respect yourself and your labor. And respect your pax, if they are good to you.

No matter how many badges, still same income.

A better job is waiting for you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


By ignoring the blue line.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> By ignoring the blue line.





M.209 said:


> Offer a phone charger before the trip
> 
> 100% agree. @ 1st - respect yourself and your labor. And respect your pax, if they are good to you.
> 
> ...


Correct I don't Uber much,I have an ongoing truck job.Uber is only social know,know this is the inside of my vehicle while I rideshare.a 5g router,a 5g aerial on roof and dash cams,separate GPS unit with camera,a mini pad just for Uber which is sim card only with 4gx capability and I have more.I provide latest technology and riders don't like it tough for them.check it out



george manousaridis said:


> Correct I don't Uber much,I have an ongoing truck job.Uber is only social know,know this is the inside of my vehicle while I rideshare.a 5g router,a 5g aerial on roof and dash cams,separate GPS unit with camera,a mini pad just for Uber which is sim card only with 4gx capability and I have more.I provide latest technology and riders don't like it tough for them.check it out


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

How much can I get for 55 new comments?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Could you send the All Star Driver one My Parole Officer doesn't believe I'm Working.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I will buy a driver don't a **** badge


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dibs on Expert Navigation. God knows that using Uber GPS will never earn you that badge...

In exchange, I will give you my first tip that I ever get from an Pakistan/Indian person that I picked up in Niagara Falls. (Disclaimer: those dirtbags tip Zero percent of the time and stink up the car 100% of the time)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> M
> 
> Don't worry about those badges just be yourself,and don't try they will come


Dude, You're going on 2 pages or ruining a good thread. Go take your crying and complaining to the complaints section.
We are here to wheel and deal badges, comments and ratings.
If you got nothing to sell, and you aren't buying, GET THE HELL out of UberBastid 's 2nd hand store


----------



## Uberboyz (Apr 6, 2016)

I am starting auction for my badges.
Starting price is $20.
Reply if interested and good luck bidding!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uberboyz said:


> I am starting auction for my badges.
> Starting price is $20.
> Reply if interested and good luck bidding!
> View attachment 155912
> View attachment 155913


So I'm bidding on cool car, amenities and expert nav.

I've got a 25 year old and twin 20 year olds (all boys), a dryer that went out last night and a dog. It's a package deal. Should be worth at least $20.

Please let me know how we can make this trade.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Son of a...
> Awesome achievement, wow
> Kiss up haha Jk
> 
> Well sometimes the blue line is wrong and then we have to do some fancy shit. Also sometimes we have to go around crack dealing streets or we know short cuts through a garage, or detours due to road work that's not on the nav apps or roads closed for events, or the golden one atm we know is a block away, or the discrete back entrance into that showgirls venue... The blue line ain't king. Frankly I should have more than one stinking nav badge because of my fiery hoops. Ungrateful paxholes!!!


I've pulled some fancy maneuvers and get told, "jeez, you took the long way". F!!!!!


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> I would dispose of mine however I need it to complete my set. Too valuable to just give it up. Still don't know why I received it. Have been told on many occasions I drive an old man's car.
> 
> Time to ruin all the badge values. Have a "friend" order a ride that you accept. Do a minimum ride and have them give you the badge needed! Sorry to kill the black market badge pricing.


Man.... there is always someone around who figures out how to "Game" the system


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I offerd a pax a dollar for an "awesome music" badge.
He still wouldn't do it.

He said, "Even attorneys have a limit on what they're willing to do for money"
Guess he wasn't into Limbaugh and Savage.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mine are 100% natural 

Never thought about asking for badge or 5* review. 

What for?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

M.209 said:


> Mine are 100% natural
> 
> Never thought about asking for badge or 5* review.
> 
> What for?


Well you see...

Uber is paying so little...

They are just trying to figure out...

How to monetize their good badges...

There should be an aftermarket...

That way you could recover...

Your good graces...

Rakos


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Well you see...
> 
> Uber is paying so little...
> 
> ...


Can driver really sell those badges?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

M.209 said:


> Can driver really sell those badges?


We can only wish and fantasize...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

View attachment 155962


UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> Badjiz? Badjiz!
> WE-DON'T-NEED-NO-STINKING-BADJIZ!
> ...


Badjiz? Badjiz!
WE-DON'T-NEED-NO-STINKING-BADJIZ!


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That is the rarest one I have. I don't have a very cool car either, I guess (an '03 Toyota Avalon) so, sorry, I have to stick to my price.
> Interesting that 'navigation' is my most common complaint, LoL. That and 'professionalism'.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalee said:


> View attachment 155963
> View attachment 155962
> 
> Badjiz? Badjiz!
> WE-DON'T-NEED-NO-STINKING-BADJIZ!


Yeap. We need much better payments


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

Join the club, I have a2014 Ford fiesta. And it is not Festive lol


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Can driver really sell those badges?


Go into McDonald's and other participating dealers they will give you a 0% discount when you show your badges. It is a wonderful program by Uber and it's partners.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Go into McDonald's and other participating dealers they will give you a 0% discount when you show your badges. It is a wonderful program by Uber and it's partners.


Whole 0%. Wow 

On my way to mcd !


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> 
> I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
> ...


See, I wanted the Awesome music badge. Guess I'll have to look else where. Ty anyways


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> 
> I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
> ...


Is there a 30 day money back guarantee? Or warranty?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

TheSnoozer said:


> Is there a 30 day money back guarantee? Or warranty?


I'll give you a 30 nanosecond money back guarantee. And the warranty is unconditional. We will replace any defective badge with one as equally useless but not defective.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

M.209 said:


> Can driver really sell those badges?


Can you really buy em?
Lemme see your money.
Wanna make a deposit on an offer?
How about an option to purchase?
We could start a futures market, package them in 'derivative packets' and sell for millions.
If we could get gov't insured badges ... hell, we'd be RICH; RICH I SAY ....

*pant pant*
naw, never mind


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Is there a free trial?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MonkeyTOES said:


> Is there a free trial?


Ok Toes....let me get this straight....

You want say...excellent service...

So you wont have to give it...

Great navigation so you wont get lost...

Great ameneties so you wont have to give water...

Hey...I think I like that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## cafn8d (Aug 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No to the partnership. Too many hit the market at once and the value will go down.
> I learned that lesson from Uber.
> 
> And, yea, zero badges for 'great music' for me.
> ...


The kids coming home from the clubs are really into Yanni and Zamfir these days. Also, Kenny G and Nordic Death Metal. You should give it a try


----------



## Ballhog (Jun 26, 2016)

I stopped collecting 4 months ago because I had 5 complete sets and was going to give one set to each of my kids and keep one for myself. Thanks to this thread, I find that Uber added a new badge. WTF! What am I going to tell my kids? They can't even drive yet to get the missing 2017 All-star badge. This is not right. I am so mad that I want to start a class action lawsuit. This kind of despicable manipulation has to be stopped. Who's with me?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Are these able to be traded using Bitcoin as well?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Psst. Hey you. Yea, you! I got some of the rare bootlegged badges. The ones that never quite made it to press. These will go quick... guaranteed! 100% legit. No counterfeits! Midnight sharp. Airport waiting lot B. I'll be in the Prius...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge.
> 
> If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


I have this one paypal the 50 and ill send it straight away


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> I have this one paypal the 50 and ill send it straight away


I know a scam when I see one. 
Prove that you have what I desire.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Thou it's my only one


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

I've been exchanging some of my surplus badges at the grocery store or sell them to other uber drivers for .75. kind of like selling foodstamps.... Y'all try it!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Golfer48625 said:


> I've been exchanging some of my surplus badges at the grocery store or sell them to other uber drivers for .75. kind of like selling foodstamps.... Y'all try it!!!


Not worth it. 
Only got $12 at Sears for 10 badges. 
I'd rather give them away at those prices.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

My son needed lunch money so I gave him an excellent service badge.

He told me later they only take cool car badges. Poor kid's gonna go hungry for awhile.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> No one would believe me in my white Prius


Me neither in my 2006 ford escape. The only thing COOL about it is the A.C.. lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I know a scam when I see one.
> Prove that you have what I desire.


I am a real estate broker by profession (which is why I don't have very many Professional badges) and I see a need here.
What do you think about an escrow.
Eliminates a lot of risk. We can also offer title insurance, guaranteeing clear title. 
This has blossomed


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Okay, FINE!!!! Final offer! 

.30 from my rating, a stale half eaten McDonald's bun from a pax in November, a coffee stained Amway business card from a pax in June, three Uber Low Acceptance Rating emails, and some dried bits of vomit with a medium length blonde hair from a crack in my door jam, from July.

I WANT THAT COOL CAR BADGE!!!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Go into McDonald's and other participating dealers they will give you a 0% discount when you show your badges. It is a wonderful program by Uber and it's partners.


I went to McDonald's and did what you suggested, showing them several of my cool Uber badges... they charged me double.

To all of you older Uber drivers, you may want to see a lawyer right now to update your last will and testament! Be sure to clearly state which of your loved ones are to receive your valuable badges. You don't want your wife and children to be fighting amongst themselves at your funeral.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have 4 "all star driver" badges and I don't have any idea what that means. Except... no tip will be forthcoming.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 154560
> 
> 
> I am in a spot where I, regretfully, have to sell some of my badges. It has taken me a year of collecting and hard work (at 10 hours per week average driving) to accumulate a fairly remarkable collection of badges.
> ...


You should list them all on Etsy.com, I would consider these hand-made!


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> How do you even get the expert navigator badge. We follow a blue line.


I've actually recieved a couple of these coveted "Expert Navigation" badges by not following the recommended route and taking one that I know to be quicker.

It also helps if the GPS directions are sent to your car's audio system. That way the pax can hear what the GPS software is telling you to do and they will be really impressed when you inform them that you know a better way to get to their destination.

Good luck!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ballhog said:


> I stopped collecting 4 months ago because I had 5 complete sets and was going to give one set to each of my kids and keep one for myself. Thanks to this thread, I find that Uber added a new badge. WTF! What am I going to tell my kids? They can't even drive yet to get the missing 2017 All-star badge. This is not right. I am so mad that I want to start a class action lawsuit. This kind of despicable manipulation has to be stopped. Who's with me?


You don't have the highly desirable All Star Driver badge? This is your lucky day!! I have two and the price is right.



Kevin4163 said:


> I've actually recieved a couple of these coveted "Expert Navigation" badges by not following the recommended route and taking one that I know to be quicker.
> 
> It also helps if the GPS directions are sent to your car's audio system. That way the pax can hear what the GPS software is telling you to do and they will be really impressed when you inform them that you know a better way to get to their destination.
> 
> Good luck!


My riders sometimes laugh out loud when they hear the directions given by the app.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Dang, I'm in the market for 'awesome music.' You have nothing for me. Sometimes I dream about cashing in my badges too. You know, monetizing them, cashing in on the investment. But there's no way I can part with them. I'm particularly attached to my 2 'all star driver' badges. You see, I failed at Boy Scouts. This has been a revival of sorts. Uber on, my man. But for Heavens Sake, play better music.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sorry to interrupt this sausage fest buuuuuut this is how its done. Please note 6 . . . yes 6 entertaining driver badges￼ 










Oh and I also have a very rare collectors edition achievement badge 










Now let's talk business, shall we? Mr Kalanick ain't got shit on me 

Oh and although they don't have a badge for this, I definitely think they should have a badge for surviving the most ludicrous accusations from Passengers. I have indeed beat a kidnapping charge LOL


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

There should be a badge for 'I survived a barfer'. I'd have three.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> And how many reports of dangerous driving and unprofessional reports u get a week.By saving a paxs a dollar,while rattling their stomachs to sickness,kamikaze style missing pot holes,cats,dogs,possums and so on lol?Is it worthwhile?


Nav is almost my highest badge count, I almost exclusively get safety driving reports, at least one every 2 weeks, and my 5 star comments that aren't about music are about getting people their fast. I'm an excellent driver. Few are indifferent to my driving. I don't follow the blue line.



george manousaridis said:


> And how many reports of dangerous driving and unprofessional reports u get a week.By saving a paxs a dollar,while rattling their stomachs to sickness,kamikaze style missing pot holes,cats,dogs,possums and so on lol?Is it worthwhile?


And u don't save them money. They pay upfront fares for a year now. Time pays shit. It's not worth extendng a ride by sitting in traffic longer. It's $1.65 for ten mins in SF. Not worth it. Rather rake the longer faster route.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Nav is almost my highest badge count, I almost exclusively get safety driving reports, at least one every 2 weeks, and my 5 star comments that aren't about music are about getting people their fast. I'm an excellent driver. Few are indifferent to my driving. I don't follow the blue line.


With honor,be proud,loss maker good for charity


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I definitely think they should have a badge for surviving the most ludicrous accusations from Passengers. I have indeed beat a kidnapping charge LOL


Wow!!!!!! That's a story we need to hear.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Wow!!!!!! That's a story we need to hear.


Wait till the statute of limitations runs out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Wow!!!!!! That's a story we need to hear.





UberBastid said:


> Wait till the statute of limitations runs out.


 Bwahahaha statute of limitations. Sad but true. Its alright though. I ain't scured LOL Wait does Uber and Lyft have the Double Jeopardy clause?

Two girls . . . one very entitled girl was basically trying to bum a ride off of her friends fare. Primetime was pretty high due to the Metallica concert just ending and one girl was trying to go over to some guy's house, who she apparently had just met. Her Friend, the account holder, apparently was not comfortable enough to just flat out say, no I'm not paying a prime for you to go be a floozie. The floozie somehow thought by the address not being in the app, they would not have to pay and she kept trying to have me take her to this guy's house but was refusing to put the address in the app. I always have them put every destination in the app to prevent any discrepancy in my pay. Anyways everything I tried to do to help her put the address in the app, she had an argument for. So I informed them we would continue on to the destination the account holder put in. The account holder didn't object to this. Finally, about a block before the final destination, the floozie amazingly figured out how to put another stop in the app. Well that other stop was back up towards the area we started from. so it looked like we drove almost a complete circle. She quickly realized now they will be paying double, on a prime. I dropped off the account holder and continued to the second drop off, with the floozie. As I drop her off she made the comment she did not even want to go on this ride. She just hopped in the car to ask me a question and I just took off. Hello HUGE red flag! Luckily I noted the account when I dropped her off and thank God I stood my ground on making them add the other destination because that's exactly what saved me. why would they add a second stop a block before the first stop, if I was holding them against their will? Is this Stockholm Syndrome? Anyways it got reported that I held them against their will, and refused to allow them to exit the vehicle!  Actually no, I tried kicking you all out and you wouldn't leave my vehicle! . soooo yep that's the story. Not very exciting but needless to say it was a huge reality check. This is how quickly your income and job can cease. Luckily I was only deactivated for 24 hours while they investigated. It was a Friday night which sucked but it could have been a lot worse. No one argues with me now when I make them put in a second destination once I tell them the story LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> A badge that I do not have but desire with every fiber in my body is the 'Great Amenities' badge.
> 
> If you have this rare gem, I'll give you $50 for it, plus I'll pay for express shipping.


I have one, if you through in an Atari 2600 and the game pitfall along with the $50 and it's yours!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pitfall? I wouldn't give that game up for any badge. 
Pacman, ikari warriors, pick any other game. But not pitfall!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pitfall? I wouldn't give that game up for any badge.
> Pacman, ikari warriors, pick any other game. But not pitfall!!!


Nope, I've only got one amenities badge, I surely didn't earn it and I'm sure I will never receive another. I'm holding out for pitfall.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Bwahahaha statute of limitations. Sad but true. Its alright though. I ain't scured LOL Wait does Uber and Lyft have the Double Jeopardy clause?
> 
> Two girls . . . one very entitled girl was basically trying to bum a ride off of her friends fare. Primetime was pretty high due to the Metallica concert just ending and one girl was trying to go over to some guy's house, who she apparently had just met. Her Friend, the account holder, apparently was not comfortable enough to just flat out say, no I'm not paying a prime for you to go be a floozie. The floozie somehow thought by the address not being in the app, they would not have to pay and she kept trying to have me take her to this guy's house but was refusing to put the address in the app. I always have them put every destination in the app to prevent any discrepancy in my pay. Anyways everything I tried to do to help her put the address in the app, she had an argument for. So I informed them we would continue on to the destination the account holder put in. The account holder didn't object to this. Finally, about a block before the final destination, the floozie amazingly figured out how to put another stop in the app. Well that other stop was back up towards the area we started from. so it looked like we drove almost a complete circle. She quickly realized now they will be paying double, on a prime. I dropped off the account holder and continued to the second drop off, with the floozie. As I drop her off she made the comment she did not even want to go on this ride. She just hopped in the car to ask me a question and I just took off. Hello HUGE red flag! Luckily I noted the account when I dropped her off and thank God I stood my ground on making them add the other destination because that's exactly what saved me. why would they add a second stop a block before the first stop, if I was holding them against their will? Is this Stockholm Syndrome? Anyways it got reported that I held them against their will, and refused to allow them to exit the vehicle!  Actually no, I tried kicking you all out and you wouldn't leave my vehicle! . soooo yep that's the story. Not very exciting but needless to say it was a huge reality check. This is how quickly your income and job can cease. Luckily I was only deactivated for 24 hours while they investigated. It was a Friday night which sucked but it could have been a lot worse. No one argues with me now when I make them put in a second destination once I tell them the story LOL


I have one word description,Dogs,happen to me as i got accused of Bad driving,two females were on a 2,1 surge


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> I have one word description,Dogs,happen to me as i got accused of Bad driving,two females were on a 2,1 surge


 These girls had waited for an hour after the event ended and had ventured off 4 miles from the stadium and they still got hit at 3x lol my whole thing was you entitled little *****es couldn't wait another 10 or 20 minutes for it to go down? You had to try to cost me my job?! But yeah people suck. They should have thought it through a little bit better because first of all, you added a second stop, two minutes before the first stop and second of all, why didn't you hop out at the first stop if you were being held against your will? I am 5'6" and 125#. I am not holding anyone against their will. Especially two people! I can barely handle my 70 lb dog lol Karma though. She probably got knocked up by that guy, doesn't even know his name, and is a stuck raising a kid on her own lol jk


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I have four cool car.


----------

